# Snake got out.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone forgot to close the lid to my carpet python's cage. Now he's GONE.
















Any ideas on where to look? I'm tearing the house apart now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! That cannot be fun dude!!! Get a thawed mousy out for him to smell... that should reel him in? good luck


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Warm spots.

Your best bet is to get a mouse, smash its head with a blunt object, then with a sharp tool cut its head open in order to expose the brain. Snakes love the scent and it is a common method to feed snakes that won't eat. I had a ball python loose once and this worked and is commonly used for this purpose. Just leave the mouse out and the snake should show up.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Mettle..snakes are escape artists...sorry to hearyour distress...
You are in for a long search I am afraid, as your snake is a neonate, and as such is capable of cramming itself into insanely small places....this species is arboreal in nature so look *UP*!
Curtain cords tops of curtains, picture frames that ware accessable, etc...kitchens and laundryrooms, and bathrooms tend to be great places to keep looking if this carries on for any length of time as the water is there...and fridges put out an incredible amount of heat.
nocturnal creature as well...so keep your eyes peeled on nightly trips to the bathroom..etc...
I hope you find him, and quickly.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the tips and good wishes.

I'm going to be setting up a couple of 'traps'... Long long tubes with a f/t fuzzy inside. Waiting. At the very least then he'd get some food. Maybe hide out in them? Who knows... It's worth a try.

I've searched up and down. Done a lot of tearing things down and apart. I'm hoping I find him tonight. I'm going to do another search later with the lights out and a flashlight. Maybe that'll yield something.

It sucks... It took me well over a year to finally find a snake I really liked and then this happens. Damn. Just my luck, huh?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

check where warm spots are you could try if you have a clamp light hook it up leave it on all night and he might stay under it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear that he has escaped. Here is a site that might give you somemore ideas . Best of luck in your search!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

tell me about it my 5ft female kingsnake has got out also she wasnt in a viv but a glass tank converted into a tank for her and she has pulled the strip of lighting off and got out through a tiny hole where the grips where holding the light in place.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear.
You can also look around your hot water tank, like mentioned above snakes will be looking for the warm spots.
Good luck


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No luck in the search.

I'm fearing the worst now.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Don't give up...sometimes it takes a while...just always remain vigilant.
A friend who keeps a large collection of milk snakes had a large honduran escape and dissapear for 6 months...he accidentally stumbled upon it in the hallway one night on his way to the toilet!
So keep youreyes open, and your chin up......


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I realize that it's easy for me to say but ... hang in there!!


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Seriously don't give up hope... you just have to keep looking... I understand your pain though except mine was in the form of a 4" Parabuthus liosoma that had somehow climbed out of it's tank... took two long weeks to find the damn thing...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ug, the stories I have about this. The latest with one of my boas ending up lounging in a fish tank like it was a jacuzzi!









Pull out your refrigerator and check the laundry area if you have one. I've found mine in a lot of places but those two stand out.

I had lost a young pine snake one thanksgiving only to have her found on Christmas, your snake is much larger I'd imagine. Also, with the boa I always notice things knocked over. We humans dont secure our stuff too well and the snake thinks it can 'push off' things that actually move. Keep a keen eye, I think you'll find it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My ijcp is only a baby. Not very large at all. Which makes looking for him that much harder. I guess it's a good thing that I had planned a major clean up anyway as most rooms are a disaster after tearing them apart...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

FOUND HIM!!




















































And you have no idea how happy I am. He was indeed not far from his enclosure. He was up hiding in a baseball cap I have hanging off the edge of my curtain rod. What a little bugger!

Anyway. I'm incredibly happy.

Thanks to all the well wishers and those who didn't lose faith even when I was! You rock!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Great news!! Now for a couple of cold ones and a few smokes (for the nerves







)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

damn...i hope you dont live near me !!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my buddy had a california king snake that escaped only to be found 6 MONTHS later and then it got again for good his name was houdini.. lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mettle said:


> FOUND HIM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :woot: :woot: :woot:


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

glad you found him, at the store i used to work at we had a corn snake that got ou, we found him 2 weeks later after he fell on some ladys head (she was scearming so much) lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Matty125 said:


> glad you found him, at the store i used to work at we had a corn snake that got ou, we found him 2 weeks later after he fell on some ladys head (she was scearming so much) lol


We had a Florida kingsnake escape at the pet store I worked out. He was found about 6 months later. Fat, healthy, and cruising along some shelving near the small pets section. A customer just bent over and picked him up and was like, "You guys must've lost this," and handed it off to an employee. He was a mean bastard at first when we got him back. Total wild caught personality. But after that he tamed down really well and became one of the favourite animals at the store. Everyone took him out all the time... Til he sold of course.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)




----------

